# FOUR White GTR's!!! - pics added



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I know a lot of people won't read my Wedding thread, but I just had to share this teaser from my big day!!










Thanks so much to TREG!

Mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool pic !

I'm still waiting for your write up *cough*


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

wtf?!?!?

I pm'd you that about 2 weeks ago?!?!?!

Seriously.:squintdan

I'll email it to your Gman adress tonight

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Erm.....yeah ok, my bad, I've just found your PM


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow that has to be the worst angle for the R35.
Looks like a retard!

Do you have one where the 35 joined his older brothers inline in the field?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

theres loads more shots to come, thats one of many


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful, more please!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hugo said:


> Wow that has to be the worst angle for the R35.
> Looks like a retard!
> 
> Do you have one where the 35 joined his older brothers inline in the field?




Take you like the arse?


Theres plenty of shots of the different cars through out the day-but there Mooks photos not mine. With the quantity of cars we had to work with its always tricky to get an angle to flatter all the cars-the shot above was taken from a 4ft step ladder


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

TREG said:


> Take you like the arse?
> 
> 
> Theres plenty of shots of the different cars through out the day-but there Mooks photos not mine. With the quantity of cars we had to work with its always tricky to get an angle to flatter all the cars-the shot above was taken from a 4ft step ladder


No the front aswell  
Like this: Sebastian Ratu - Photography - Nissan GTR

The car just completely transforms looking at it from different angles. 

Love to see the rest of the photos, get your arse over there Mook!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hugo said:


> No the front aswell
> Like this: Sebastian Ratu - Photography - Nissan GTR
> 
> The car just completely transforms looking at it from different angles.
> ...




Lol yes theres some nice shots there-although some basic photoshop would help improve them.

Its pretty easy to work with 1 car, but when you have 4 cars and little time to work with on a wedding day its a different matter.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

*cough*
Any chance of that USB drive back Mook?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Rbentley said:


> *cough*
> Any chance of that USB drive back Mook?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Shit. Yes. Sorry. I'll send it first thing


Mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> Shit. Yes. Sorry. I'll send it first thing
> 
> 
> Mook




No swearing on the forum please:thumbsup:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Sooooooo very nice ....worth framing that one :smokin:


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

It would be even better if the R33 had the same white body - black mags theme. Obviously, photo does not show the R35 wheel colour.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

a few more shots from my big day. Thanks to TREG for doing such a sterling job.





































Mook


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh yesssss i didnt even see thease pics yet , is my cd in the post yet mook ?

:chuckle::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Kris C (Jan 3, 2005)

That looks awsome, i love white GTR's


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

I second Chris. Any news on the CD and my USB drive, Mook? Really looking forward to the shots.

How is Mookitro?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SukiGTR said:


> I second Chris. Any news on the CD and my USB drive, Mook? Really looking forward to the shots.
> 
> How is Mookitro?


two accounts? norty norty

USB drive was sent weeks ago dude! you seriously aint had it back????

CD's i'm doing on saturday as my burner died 

mook

p.s. mookitro is sat in the road outside my house, completely immobile since it still only has 3 wheels

lol neighbours love me

mook


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

yummotastico


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

awww ... bless


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> two accounts? norty norty


I'm sure you wouldnt do the same 
Wanted something I bit more funky to prove I'm still down with the kids. Ha Ha

I believe the other account is linked to the membership so I may swap when I renew next year - unless, as a Mod, you know how to alter the username.




Mookistar said:


> USB drive was sent weeks ago dude! you seriously aint had it back????


No I havent. Ive just asked about and checked. What service did you use?



Mookistar said:


> neighbours love me


May not be true - but EVERYONE loves Mookitro!


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG! A picture of the bride and not the cars! How did that happen?

Ha Ha Cant wait for the pics.




Mookistar said:


> awww ... bless


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

do you want the link for my online gallerY?

re: stick, it went royal mail first class, in a Jiffy envelope  I know we've had postal strikes but it was over 2 weeks ago now 

re: the bride, i figured people needed proof it wasn't just a GTR mini-meet 

mook


----------

